# finding shows to attend



## nikegurl (Aug 1, 2002)

i used to go to shows/contests all the time back when i lived in connecticut.  my gym had a bulletin board with the posters up and a bunch of us would go.  

i haven't been to one in ages and i'd really like to.  my current gym never has stuff like that up.  what's the best way to find out where/when there are contests in the Los Angeles area?

last one i heard about was so expensive - i think i'd just go to prejudging.  is that a big mistake?  i mostly want to go b/c they motivate me like crazy!

thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 1, 2002)

Oxygen and Musclemag usually has a listing of upcoming shows in the back of the mag. Or your can go to Bodybuilding.com and check their listings.


----------



## dino (Aug 2, 2002)

I also found this site:

http://www.bodybuildinglive.com/

and:

http://www.bao.on.ca/


and finally:

http://www.neutronsports.com/index2.html


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 2, 2002)

aw shucks - thanks so much!  i really appreciate it!


----------



## Lorraine (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.npcnewsonline.com
http://www.musclecontest.com/


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 3, 2002)

www.worldnaturalsports.com


----------



## Lorraine (Aug 3, 2002)

LOL @ W8 

Here's another I just found out about...

http://www.unbainc.com/

And don't forget the Olympia 2002 coming up in October.

http:///www.ifbb.com


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 8, 2002)

Okay I am dense.. being as I have no clue about where to go here in canada and have not heard of anywhere to go to view a show. I think I have to go to Nova Scotia when I want to compete for my first show next year.?? 
does anyone know of any in Eastern Canada.. its a 3 hour drive to Halifax from here.. so like Nova Scotia or New Brunswick?? 

any canadians wanna throw me a bone.. ??
help a girl out..
Smile

Erilay'a


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 8, 2002)

The sites posted by myself and Dino are all Canadian


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey nikegurl,

Where in CT are you from?  I'm from CT however I now live in Atlanta.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

I lived in Westport.  California now though!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

Small world... I went to Fairfield U.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

so did I!  seriously.  

what year did you graduate?  '93 for me.

my sister went 6 years before me

did you go to high school in CT?


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 22, 2002)

Erilaya....I live about 1.5 hour outside of Halifax...you said you're 3 hours from Halifax...where are you from.

I think there is a neutron natural show coming up soon in Halifax...it was scheduled for Aug 31st but aparently it is being rescheduled to sometime in September.  Other than Halifax the only shows out this way are in New Brunswick...Moncton actually.  N.B hosts their provincials the end of October and they also host the Atlantics in April.  Other than that everything is in Halifax.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

I graduated in '97.  I went to high school in Thompson, CT which is in the northeast corner (right at the point where Massachusetts, Rhode Island and CT come together).


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

never been there.  very cool!  did you like Fairfield?  did you live by the beach?  what was your major?  k.....i'll stop with the questions!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

I LOVED Fairfield.  I lived on campus for my first three years and then I lived at the High Tide my senior year with 8 other girls.  I majored in marketing.

I am the co-president of the alumni club here in atlanta and still very good friends with Dianne Nolan, head women's basketball coach at Fairfiled.

DId you commute or did you live on-campus?  I am so excited to find another FU alum..didn't think I would meet one here


----------

